# Playoffs - Game 2: Denver Nuggets @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey

* April 27th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (Central Time)*









VS.











Game 1: Denver 93, Spurs 87

Leaders: 
Andre Miller - 31 points, 5 assists, 4 rebounds
Manu Ginobili - 23 points, 5 assists, 4 rebounds
Nazr Mohammed - 15 points, 15 rebounds, 4 blocks



*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*











































































































It goes without saying, but this is the freakin season right here. We're as good as done if we don't win this game, so everybody on this team better come to play. It all starts with Duncan. George Karl isn't going to double-team Duncan, so Tim has to punish them for that. If not, it's going to be a long night. Defensively I thought we did a solid job in game 1. Denver shot 41.5% from the field, but they got to the line a ton more than we did and that was one of the big differences in the game. We have to take care of the ball. Sure, we did have 22 assists, but 17 TO's was absolutely killer. We have to take care of the damn ball and knock down some jumpers through penetration (Hint Hint Parker). Duncan needs to come out and play as good as he can, and if we lose with him playing his best, this season was just not meant to be for us. Our bench really needs to step up, namely Barry who basically had his worst game of the season.





*Koko's Key's To Victory:*



- Take care of the damn ball. Enough said.

- Be aggressive offensively. We got way too timid in the 4th quarter on offense, and we can't let that happen again. Our guys need to go to the rack and finish with authority instead of taking it up weak (Hint Hint Duncan)

- Play their guts out. If our team doesn't realize the urgency of the situation, we will lose again. Enough of this inconsistent, soft, feel sorry for us bull ****. Play some ****ing basketball, and if not, get your *** out of the playoffs. 



Sorry if Koko's Key's are repetitive, but it's basically the same stuff that kills us every game. 




Prediction: San Antonio 95, Denver 91


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Sorry if Koko's Key's are repetitive, but it's basically the same stuff that kills us every game.


 Amen to that

This isn't necessarily a must win, but for the spurs' confidence's sake, I'm going to say it is. I'm going to predict we'll see a whole different spurs team playing tomorrow, mainly because we better!:curse: 

Spurs- 96
Nuggets- 89


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Amen to that
> 
> This isn't necessarily a must win, but for the spurs' confidence's sake, I'm going to say it is. I'm going to predict we'll see a whole different spurs team playing tomorrow, mainly because we better!:curse:
> 
> Spurs- 96
> Nuggets- 89





Not a must win? You really think we still have a shot at winning the series being down 2-0 heading into Denver? To me, this game defines the meaning of "Must win" for the Spurs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Not a must win? You really think we still have a shot at winning the series being down 2-0 heading into Denver? To me, this game defines the meaning of "Must win" for the Spurs.


I said it's not necessarily a "must win" because it's not one until we literally must win, which really isn't until Denver has 3 wins. Either way, I do have faith we could come back from an 0-2 hole, but very, very little.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> I said it's not necessarily a "must win" because it's not one until we literally must win, which really isn't until Denver has 3 wins. Either way, I do have faith we could come back from an 0-2 hole, but very, very little.





"Must win" doesn't always refer to a situation literally. In the literal sense it's obviously not a must win, but realisticly we aren't going to win the series being down 2-0 going into Denver.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

spurs better win this!!! ok for sure tomorrow i get to watch it... i really want parker to have a great night. i feel like if the spurs dont win this, they wont have a chance at all, deifinitely a "must win" game...


----------



## eaglewu

Spurs 95: Nuggets 99


----------



## kfranco

I dont think that game 2 is a MUST win....yet.. SA can rebound from a 0-2 hole. For goodness sakes your team record has proven that. Its unfortunate that yall got stuck with one of the hottest teams in the NBA in the first round. But this is the playoffs and its play or go home.


----------



## SpursFan16

I can't see us beating the Nuggets unfourtanetly.

Although this is a "MUST WIN"

Prediction
Nuggets 98
Spurs 93


----------



## Guth

I see us coming out and playing good ball throughout the game, with some lapses of course, but I think we will win...the Nuggets are playing far too well for us to blow them out of the water, but I think there is a chance that this is one of those "the score is closer than the game was" type of games.


Prediction:

Spurs 95
Nuggets 89



PS: You can put my vote in the "Must win" column...we do need to win this game to take away our doubt that we can still be the best team in the NBA and to shut up all those naysayers. Oh yeah, and if we want to win the series, we should probably win this one, too.


----------



## DaBobZ

Spurs Win


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

By the way, I'll be going to this game as well, so I won't be able to contribute with posts during the game. You guys did a great job populating the first game thread, so hopefully you guys can continue it through game 2.


----------



## The Future7

I think the Spurs will win this one. Its tough beating the Spurs at home and I think most of the Spurs players will have good games.

97-93 Spurs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Random notes for Game 2:



> No sellout yet: As of late Tuesday afternoon, just under 1,000 tickets were still available for tonight's game.





> Probably doubtful: One more day of practice didn't seem to change Spurs coach Gregg Popovich's thoughts on whether Rasho Nesterovic or Devin Brown will play tonight.
> 
> "Devin is doubtful doubtful," Popovich said. "Rasho is just doubtful."
> 
> Popovich said Tim Duncan's right ankle seemed to come out of his 35-minute performance Sunday OK.
> 
> "He was sore obviously, but (his progress) didn't go backward," Popovich said. "He's still on the mend."





> *Recent history says: The Spurs have lost the first game of a best-of-seven series 16 times. They've gone on to win the series just twice.*
> 
> *Both times they lost the opening game at home: their 2003 first-round series against Phoenix and the 2003 Western Conference finals against Dallas.*
> 
> "We definitely don't want to go to Colorado down 2-0," Manu Ginobili said. "We've been through pressure a lot the previous two years and we handled it well. We'll see what happens (tonight)."




http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...YSA042705.4E.BKNspurs.notebook.218ce6961.html 







> Popovich was pleased with Parker's effort and direction of the offense in Game 1 but thought he turned down a couple of open shots.
> 
> "We need to inject a little bit more offense," Popovich said. "He's probably going to look to be a little more aggressive."
> 
> Parker missed 11 of his 17 shots as Miller outscored him 31-12. Kenyon Martin and Marcus Camby each swatted away one of his attempts and caused him to hesitate on a few others.





> Denver rotated defenders on Duncan, using Camby, Martin and backup Nenê. While the Nuggets often crowded Duncan when he tried to make a move, they brought a full double-team on only a handful of occasions.






And this my friends, is exactly what I have said before in this very forum, and it seems like our guys just now have learned it:






> "Just because Tim Duncan comes back," Brent Barry said, "doesn't mean you wave a magic wand over the team and the rest of the league is going to lay down."





http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...es/MYSA042705.1E.BKNspurs.main.218d5bfa9.html


----------



## texan

Well, although I still think we could win this series going to Denver down 2-0, it is not advisable with the way we are playing, and with the amount of injuries we have. I won't go as far as to say this is the season, but this is the biggest game so far. We need to come out with a sense of urgency and show the league that we can still play basketball. We now know we cannot rely on TD to win us the game, so I expect our role-players to step up and contribute more in Game 2. 

Things we Need to Improve upon to win:

1. Interior Defense
2. Shooting well from the perimeter
3. Attack the basket w/some attitude
4. Take Care of the Basketball

Prediction:
Spurs 99
Nuggets 87


----------



## Basel

I hate the Spurs...a lot...but for all you fans of theirs...I honestly think San Antonio wins not only this series in 6 games, but every series including the finals in 6 games...Tim Duncan and crew will not be denied. Oh well, it'd be better than having Miami/Detroit win...


----------



## texan

Basel57 said:


> I hate the Spurs...a lot...but for all you fans of theirs...I honestly think San Antonio wins not only this series in 6 games, but every series including the finals in 6 games...Tim Duncan and crew will not be denied. Oh well, it'd be better than having Miami/Detroit win...



First of all, why do you hate the Spurs so much?

And secondly, why are you so confident they are going to win it all? We are pretty vulnerable w/injuries right now, and have you seen us play lately?


----------



## Basel

texan said:


> First of all, why do you hate the Spurs so much?
> 
> And secondly, why are you so confident they are going to win it all? We are pretty vulnerable w/injuries right now, and have you seen us play lately?


To answer the first question: I'm a Lakers fan...only player I like on the Spurs is Robert Horry.

Secondly, I just think they will win it all. I predicted it at the beginning of the season, and I think they'll do it. They will not lose to Denver in a 7 game series, and after this series they will get either Seattle or Sacramento, two teams the Spurs will beat. Then probably Phoenix, but I think the Spurs defense will step up big in the WCF and they will go on to the Finals and take out Miami/Detroit.

You should be more confident than me in your team...


----------



## richiejakobe

im a nuggs fan, and i accepted that fact taht the spurs can very well come back and win the series(right now im preaty happy for the nuggs though), but tonight is a must win for the spurs. Not for the series, but if they want to win it all, and isnt that what this is all about. If they go into 6-7 games with the nuggets, wtih a hurt tim duncun, duncun will have no rest for the next series, and most likely not progress as he would with a break. As it is now, they will have to beat the nuggets in denver twice and win four in a row, just to get out in 5 games.


----------



## TheRoc5

i see us winning though if we dont win were not out of the series, if it ever is going to happen again its this team. but for our confidence we must win this gm, i see us going into this and having alot of energy with us being angerd about last gm. parker will command us into battle and duncan will dominate with around 25 and manu will pull out 25plus. barry will have around 16 in a good gm for us to get us back going.

100
89

we will win


----------



## mavsmania41

Mind if I post with you guys on the in game thread ?


----------



## mavsmania41

Spurs 93
Nuggets 89


----------



## TheRoc5

mavsmania41 said:


> Mind if I post with you guys on the in game thread ?


sure well be glad if you do


----------



## TheRoc5

manu not starting... already down 2 man this sucks better change


----------



## TheRoc5

parker starting out sluggish and down 1 duncan looks better and determind.. bowen for 33333333333333333


----------



## TheRoc5

time out nuggets 12-8 spurs


----------



## LineOFire

Great start so far. Duncan is looking good and Barry/Bowen have hit a couple of three pointers.

Denver Nuggets - 8
San Antonio Spurs - 12


----------



## mavsmania41

Nice adjustments good shot by Barry and great kick out pas by Duncan I wish Dirk had the passing skills of Duncan.


----------



## texan

1-6 already on free throws, my god.


----------



## richiejakobe

remember the alamo, i mean remember the missed free throws.


----------



## texan

Timeout!

21-10 Spurs

Parker has hit two shots in a row and is heating up. Duncan still looks hurt, but the rest of our team has really stepped up and is picking up the slack that a normal Duncan would be right now. Barry has 2 threes so far.


----------



## TheRoc5

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we getting off to a good start. duncan looks good and parker is starting to take it over. brent has 6pts. hopefully we can keep all of this up. time out


----------



## LineOFire

If only we would have come out with this kind of intensity in Game 1 we would never have to be in this situation. We are hot from three point land! Let's not forget how the Nuggets came back last game from behind though.

Denver Nuggets - 10
San Antonio Spurs - 21

1st Quarter - 4:29 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

texan said:


> Timeout!
> 
> 21-10 Spurs
> 
> Parker has hit two shots in a row and is heating up. Duncan still looks hurt, but the rest of our team has really stepped up and is picking up the slack that a normal Duncan would be right now. Barry has 2 threes so far.


yes his ankle lookd hurt and might even be worse then last gm but duncan stil is contributing alot more


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs are an impressive four for four from the three point line, but they're a horrible 1 for 6 from the free throw line. Although, you can't really complaing about being up 10-21 with 5 minutes left in the first :biggrin: !


----------



## texan

I've noticed, as I'm sure many of you have, that we have definitley picked up the defensive intensity, both perimeter and interior. All guys, not just some, have been playing inspired defense. I have a feeling Pop had somin to do with this.


----------



## LineOFire

Some one better put a stop to Boykins' good play or we could be in for a long night. 

Denver Nuggets - 16
San Antonio Spurs - 25

1st Quarter - 2:56 Remaining


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Man, the keys I pointed out before game 1 have been right on point. I said Andre Miller would be big posting on Parker, and Boykins would be a killer. If we can contain these guys, we win the series in 5 games. If not, we're looking at a 1st round elimination possibly.


----------



## richiejakobe

earl the peral will brin us bback or melo


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

richiejakobe said:


> earl the peral will brin us bback or melo


Homerism at it's finnest 

lol if they do, they better do it soon.


----------



## richiejakobe

member you guys were up by 8 with 22 seconds left last game


----------



## LineOFire

richiejakobe said:


> member you guys were up by 8 with 22 seconds left last game


Don't tell us. Tell the Spurs. :biggrin:

The intensity and ball movement are great right now. Let's finish the Nuggets off for this game and make it a blowout. We won't be shooting 70% for the rest of the game but there is no reason to think we can't keep the Nuggets at bay.

Denver Nuggets - 18
San Antonio Spurs - 29

1st Quarter - 0:00 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

29-18 looks good so far besides the freethrow shooting. besides free throw shooting we need to realy work on not turning the ball over. denver looks dead but will probaly going to go on a run so we need to continue to make ourlead bigger and are d is good but could be better.

Go Spurs Go


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

richiejakobe said:


> member you guys were up by 8 with 22 seconds left *last game*


I highlighted the best part of your quote :biggrin: 

I'm not saying the Nuggets can't come back. I'm just saying this is a different spurs team. It still isn't the good old spurs from january, but it's better than sunday's spurs.

Spurs up 29-18 after one

Impressive first quarter stats: 
Brent Barry has 8 points, 1 steal, and 1 rebound in just 11 minutes. He's also a sweet 2 for 2 from three point land.


----------



## TheRoc5

parker needs to come back in soon and duncan with a questional foul, thats only his first i hope. i think big dog will probaly help us but some times he can just take bad shots


----------



## LineOFire

That baseline spin move by Duncan was absolutely beautiful. Too bad the **** dashed off the rim at the last second. Let's hope this is a sign of more good things to come from Tim. We have not let up yet and have actually increased the lead slightly. :clap:

Denver Nuggets - 23
San Antonio Spurs - 36

2nd Quarter - 8:29 Remaining


----------



## richiejakobe

you guys gotta come here for 2 games, just rmemeber that


----------



## LineOFire

Great job! There really is nothing more to say. Everyone is clicking right now and the defense has been impressive.

Denver Nuggets - 25
San Antonio Spurs - 49

2nd Quarter - 6:30 Remaining


----------



## texan

Wow. Are we playing well or what? We are hovering around the 70% plateau for FG%, we are playing great defense, and being aggressive on the boards. What more could you ask for. We are playing like the championship team we are supposed to be. The only negative right now is FT shooting, but hey, thats our trademark :biggrin: .


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

richiejakobe said:


> you guys gotta come here for 2 games, just rmemeber that


wow...what's with you trying to get us down?


----------



## texan

Question: Is this a 2-3-2 series, or a 2-2-1-1-1?


----------



## mavsmania41

This game is over pretty much good game spurs.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

texan said:


> Question: Is this a 2-3-2 series, or a 2-2-1-1-1?


Its 2-3-2 and you guys are just owning so far..heh good job guys..we'll comeback heheh


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DUNCAN!!!!!!!!! Are the Spurs back or what?!


----------



## texan

We'll see if yall come back :biggrin: 

Damn, Nice Dunk by TD! I'm glad to see him running the floor and showing emotion.


----------



## Darth Bryant

This is the Spurs I expect to beat the Heat. :biggrin:


----------



## texan

Two dunks in 3 plays for TD! 

Rasho is in and we are up 30!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DUNCAN AGAIN! Spurs up 30 with 2:30 left in the half! 28-58 :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow 30 point lead.


----------



## LineOFire

This isn't even a contest anymore. Total domination!!! :clap: :banana:

Denver Nuggets - 28
San Antonio Spurs - 60

2nd Quarter - 1:40 Remaining


----------



## Darth Bryant

I think dispite the roll though they should pull Duncan. Just cause his Ankle feels great now, you got a 30 point lead.. He doesnt need to be out there risking it.


----------



## texan

Well guys, this is a bit more than I expected. I thought we would come out strong and get a big win, but I never imagined that we would be up 30+ near the end of the 1st Half. It'll be interesting to see if Denver puts up a fight in the 2nd Half or not, because we are notorious for blowing big leads. 

We are playing great basketball right now, and the best thing about it is that we are winning the game with defense, our offense has just added about 20 points to that lead. We have stepped it up defensively BIG TIME, and this is the Spurs defense that we need to win the title.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I think dispite the roll though they should pull Duncan. Just cause his Ankle feels great now, you got a 30 point lead.. He doesnt need to be out there risking it.


I doubt they'll play him and Rasho to start the second half, especially Rasho.


----------



## TheRoc5

richiejakobe said:


> you guys gotta come here for 2 games, just rmemeber that


your acting like a :clown: spurs can take one of those gms to tie it up


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Well guys, this is a bit more than I expected. I thought we would come out strong and get a big win, but I never imagined that we would be up 30+ near the end of the 1st Half. It'll be interesting to see if Denver puts up a fight in the 2nd Half or not, because we are notorious for blowing big leads.
> 
> We are playing great basketball right now, and the best thing about it is that we are winning the game with defense, our offense has just added about 20 points to that lead. We have stepped it up defensively BIG TIME, and this is the Spurs defense that we need to win the title.


Just defense? I think a team's playing pretty good offense when they have 60 before the second half is even over.


----------



## Darth Bryant

ezealen said:


> I doubt they'll play him and Rasho to start the second half, especially Rasho.



Yeah, looks like your right. They already pulled him. They wont see much play time unless it gets much closer than this... 

Damn, even being a Lakers fan it's hard not to admire the passion Duncan plays with.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ya'll think they can tie it up in the last 30 seconds of the half again? :biggrin:


----------



## kamego

i was expecting a SA win tonight but they are killing my spread lol last time I take the points.


----------



## Darth Bryant

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! He better not be hurt!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Its 2-3-2 and you guys are just owning so far..heh good job guys..we'll comeback heheh


no i think its 2-2-1-1 and i think manu is going to be ok
half time
63
32


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! He better not be hurt!!!


who? Manu? He looks fine. I think they just pulled him to not risk anything. Not like we'll lose much in the last 5 seconds of the half.


----------



## texan

ezealen said:


> Just defense? I think a team's playing pretty good offense when they have 60 before the second half is even over.



No I'm saying the offense is gravy on the top. We won't shoot this well every game, but with the way we were playing defense, we would still be winning by double figures.


----------



## LineOFire

I think Duncan will play in the second half to help him recover some more. Now that Manu appears to be slightly injured he will be the one probably sitting out the second half.

Denver Nuggets - 32
San Antonio Spurs - 63

Halftime


----------



## Darth Bryant

ezealen said:


> who? Manu? He looks fine. I think they just pulled him to not risk anything. Not like we'll lose much in the last 5 seconds of the half.



Yeah, I wrote that right as it happened. When the announcers were panicing. My bad.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> No I'm saying the offense is gravy on the top. We won't shoot this well every game, but with the way we were playing defense, we would still be winning by double figures.


Very true. I just don't think we should ignore how well the offense is. When was the last time the Spurs palyed so well on both ends of the field?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yeah, I wrote that right as it happened. When the announcers were panicing. My bad.


Nah. Don't sweat it. 

Wierd to see a Laker fan worried about Emanuel though lol


----------



## Darth Bryant

ezealen said:


> Nah. Don't sweat it.
> 
> Wierd to see a Laker fan worried about Emanuel though lol



Well i am a fan of this sport. I respect good players and talented teams. I also dont want Shaq to win another title. So I got a few reasons to pull for the Spurs, but that being said even if Heat didnt make the playoffs I'd like to see Duncan win another. He is a class act. Hard worker. And probably one of the players I most respect in the game today.


----------



## LineOFire

richiejakobe said:


> you guys gotta come here for 2 games, just rmemeber that


If the Nuggets can win in San Antonio I am fairly confident in the Spurs ability to win in Denver.


----------



## The Future7

The Spurs are teaching the Nuggets how to play basketball tonight.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> If the Nuggets can win in San Antonio I am fairly confident in the Spurs ability to win in Denver.


I don't know...don't forget about the elevation factor. But if we can really kill Denver tonight, if we just murder them, that should give us enough momentum for those games.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well i am a fan of this sport. I respect good players and talented teams. I also dont want Shaq to win another title. So I got a few reasons to pull for the Spurs, but that being said even if Heat didnt make the playoffs I'd like to see Duncan win another. He is a class act. Hard worker. And probably one of the players I most respect in the game today.


That deserves rep:biggrin:


----------



## Guth

Hey guys...I am a little late on this, but that does not mean that I have missed a single second of this game...how about them Spurs, huh?


Boy, does that half feel good. I know you guys have gone over everything, but I can add my name to the list of those who did not quite see THIS coming. This is exactly what we needed to happen. We came out early, got Tim going, got Brent going and (eventually) got Tony going and played lock down defense. Just a great half of basketball where we did just about everything that we needed to.

Even though we are up so big, the first 5 minutes of the second half are absolutely HUGE and I don't feel like that is hyperbole. If we come out and stomp on their necks, the game will be officially over, but if we come out flat and don't finish the deed, there will still be hope for Denver. Not much, but it will still be there. So we need to come out firing and put this one to bed early.


----------



## TheRoc5

sp any more news on manu and bad start to the 3rd


----------



## TheRoc5

is this to early to be talking about gm3 and koko needs to go to more spurs gm and go to denver cause hes goo luck lol jk


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Angry Spurs are hammering Nuggets 
"The Spurs need to win Game 2 after losing the opener to the Nuggets. So far, so good – San Antonio leads 63-32 at the half."

Spurs are already amazing people!:biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

good time oout i dont want us to lose this lead i dont want it to even get to 19 we need to keep this up


----------



## TheRoc5

LineOFire said:


> If the Nuggets can win in San Antonio I am fairly confident in the Spurs ability to win in Denver.


good point


----------



## TheRoc5

no our lead is only 22


----------



## TheRoc5

these refs suck man


----------



## TheRoc5

how the heck can we go on a drought and they gain 11 pts , were playing like bull sh** get a grip spurs you havent won this gm and the refs aint playn fine, :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

are the refs trying tp get the nuggets back in the gm?


----------



## TheRoc5

man when ever a player goes down i get so scared lol


----------



## Guth

TheRoc5 said:


> man when ever a player goes down i get so scared lol



Yeah well, this year you have reason to have that fear every time someone goes down


----------



## TheRoc5

our lead was taking a hit but back up 26 beno with a great play, melo has 5 fouls so lets get ready and finish it in the 4th and then can move on to the tough road ahead and try to take the lead but finish


----------



## LineOFire

A little let down in the third quarter but since the Spurs kept it above 20 I don't think there is anyway the Nuggets can get back in the game.

Denver Nuggets - 62
San Antonio Spurs - 86

3rd Quarter - 0:00 Remaining


----------



## Guth

Well the beginning/middle of the quarter happened just like I predicted it might, we came out flat and they started to think that they could still be in this game...luckily, we made a little bit of a run at the end keyed by that Melo elbow and that beautiful play with Barry and Udrih...hopefully we can finish this one up strong...


----------



## Darth Bryant

That last play of the quater was sick!!!  :eek8: :greatjob:


----------



## TheRoc5

when ever we think were gonna win we lose when ever we go in with a fight we usally do very well.. another bad foul


----------



## Guth

By the way, the thing that I am most happy to see (other than Tim coming out and playing like the MVP that he is) is Brent Barry playing so well. Whatever gave Pop the inkling to start him has worked, because I think he is 3-3 from 3 pt and playing very well...I can't be sure that we will see him start a lot more, but it sure worked tonight and I think gave him a tremendous amount of confidence for the rest of these playoffs.


----------



## TheRoc5

wtf tnt is not showing the gm no mo


----------



## Guth

You have got to be kidding me, TNT...hopefully this won't take long...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The game's on another channel...I think it's espn2


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Devin Brown's in!!!!! The crowd is going crazy!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen said:


> The game's on another channel...I think it's espn2


Whoopsy it's not espn2. I don't know what it is though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Devin with a great steal and a beautiful pass!


----------



## TheRoc5

db is in and a steal


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I found out what channel it was, but TNT is showing the game again so it doesn't really matter :biggrin: . Either way, it's Fox Sports


----------



## texan

We had a let down in the third, but we came back strong in the 4th. It is nice to see our subs playing. Beno has played well, as has Barry, and Grob has come in and hit some shots too.

DB for three!!!!!!!! Nice to see him playing


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DB FOR THREE!!!!! Standing ovation from everyone! Spurs up 70-104, 2:25 left in the game!


----------



## Darth Bryant

ezealen said:


> DB FOR THREE!!!!! Standing ovation from everyone! Spurs up 70-104, 2:25 left i nthe game!



Look at the faces on Denver... These last two minutes look just about to be the most painful 2 minutes of there lives.


----------



## TheRoc5

great gm so far love it my fav gm so far. db is doing well, i wonder if this means anything


----------



## Darth Bryant

By the way screw the points spread!! I just lost 2k! :curse:


----------



## texan

This is my nomination for best game this year. We played so well, both offensively and defensively, and everyone contributed. Duncan looks alot more like himself than in Game 1, Parker found his aggressiveness, and Barry his shot. I'm so proud of this team tonight and I just hope that we don't come out in Game 3 overconfident.

Player of the Game: Tony Parker(although TD deserves it too)


----------



## TheRoc5

we won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texan

CDRacingZX6R said:


> By the way screw the points spread!! I just lost 2k! :curse:



When is the payup? I won about 650 points... :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Spurs played just about as well as you'd want them to.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> By the way screw the points spread!! I just lost 2k! :curse:


That's a shame. I won 1,000 :biggrin: 

Wow! Rasho back, Devin back, a HUGE blow-out! I'm going to sleep well tonight!:biggrin:

Spurs- 104!!!
Denver- 76!!!
Final!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

TheRoc5 said:


> i see us winning though if we dont win were not out of the series, if it ever is going to happen again its this team. but for our confidence we must win this gm, i see us going into this and having alot of energy with us being angerd about last gm. parker will command us into battle and duncan will dominate with around 25 and manu will pull out 25plus. barry will have around 16 in a good gm for us to get us back going.
> 
> 100
> 89
> 
> we will win


excluding the score my pridiction wasnt that bad. now to get to the important things

1st off we won!
second thing we dominated

good things
we beat them in the paint 28 to 26 could of done better
we shot at a higher percentage and more 3s
we got alot of confidence
duncan and co got to rest but yet shake of the rust
rasho and brown played

bad things

manu got hurt
duncan only playd 28 min so that could be good or bad
free throw percentage
and when we got over confident we didnt do so well 

so those things i think we take to gm3 knowing how important that gm is, it might be the most important gm of the season so far
player of the gm tie between parker and duncan


----------



## texan

If only we could improve our FT shooting..... :biggrin: 

I know I'm being picky, but we sucked again on FT's, especially Duncan.


----------



## Darth Bryant

ezealen said:


> That's a shame. I won 1,000 :biggrin:
> 
> Wow! Rasho back, Devin back, a HUGE blow-out! I'm going to sleep well tonight!:biggrin:
> 
> Spurs- 104!!!
> Denver- 76!!!
> Final!!!



Well I knew the Spurs would win, but jesus... I didnt think by near 30 points... I figured Tim would still be a little rusty and in a little pain, the guy was a beast tonight.. They all were... Denver might have been thinking this will be a cakewalk from the first game, now you know there crapping there paints at the thought of the next one, dispite it being in CO.


----------



## TheRoc5

the presconfrence is hilarous pop is funny when he wins lol


----------



## TheRoc5

george karl is saying he feels that he has hca so he will feel good in the morrning, i understand hc matters but come on dont count your wins unless you have them, i think he thinks they will automatically win all 2 gms he will just have to learn the hard way i hope. he did say he thinks spurs are the best teams in the nba


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well I knew the Spurs would win, but jesus... I didnt think by near 30 points... I figured Tim would still be a little rusty and in a little pain, the guy was a beast tonight.. They all were... Denver might have been thinking this will be a cakewalk from the first game, now you know there crapping there paints at the thought of the next one, dispite it being in CO.


I didn't think they would by so much either. I was originally going to put 3,000 on them, but then I noticed the spread was 9 points. I didn't think they'd cover that, but I always bet on them.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> george karl is saying he feels that he has hca so he will feel good in the morrning, i understand hc matters but come on dont count your wins unless you have them, i think he thinks they will automatically win all 2 gms he will just have to learn the hard way i hope. he did say he thinks spurs are the best teams in the nba


Come on now. He deserves to be happy. He's going home with HCA under his belt along with a tied series. I would much rather have won Game 1 and still have HCA then have had a blow out tonight. Although, I'm not complaining too much about how things turned out :biggrin: Blowouts are nice


----------



## TheRoc5

i guess but he stiill shouldnt throw a gm or say its ok to lose


----------



## TheRoc5

i feel denver will have lots of confidence come sat


----------



## texan

The Nuggets are in for a rude awakening if they think they are going to win both games in Denver. True we didn't play well on the road during the year, but we step it up in the playoffs. We are just getting healthier and less vulnerable by the game, and the giant(TD) has been awoken. I wouldn't be suprised to see us win both games, but I expect us to win at least one.


----------



## Gambino

Good performance by the Spurs tonight. my Mavs arent doing well right now so i'll be rooting for the Texas teams no matter what to do well in the playoffs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Great job on the game thread again guys. 




As for the game, now that's an *** kicking, and it's exactly what we needed. In the morning George Karl will wake up feeling good about the fact that they got one in SA, but there's no doubt that getting beat by 30 points got his attention. Even if Denver only lost by 5-6 points in this game I think they would still have had bug momentum going into games 3 and 4, but this game took a lot of their momentum away and gave it to us. 




First off, how about the decision to start Barry over Manu? When I was in the arena and I saw that Brent Barry was starting, my jaw dropped to the floor. I knew Manu wasn't hurt because I saw him throwing down two handed dunks in warmups, so my initial reaction was that Pop overreacted. Now, that move alone wasn't the reason why we won, but it's hard to argue with the results when Barry and Manu played so well. God was it good to see Duncan dominating the game. I just feel a lot more comfortable knowing that Duncan still has that in him even through the layoff and his ankle injury. Parker was also great tonight, mainly with the penetration and how he was able to create offense. Beno played great, Horry didn't score much (Did he even score at all?), but at least he grabbed some rebounds. It's funny because in the last game there was only two players that had at least mediocre games, and tonight there really wasn't anybody that performed poorly. 



What we saw tonight is how good our team is when they are knocking down jumpers and attacking the basket. There is a huge, huge difference, and we are one of the best in the league when the jumpers are falling. Defensively, I feel good about how we've handled them, and I feel pretty confident going into Denver with our defense. Offensively, I'm still a little worried, but this game was very re-assuring that we can win this series in 6 games. We just have to put together a great offensive performance in game 3, or we're going to be down again.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

awesome game! finally! it's soo good watching the spurs play this well... everything went great. i'm a happy person  i was wearing parker's jersey when i was watching it! haha. it's soo great seeing all of them contribute something. i'm most happy for duncan. He's getting better and better. also for manu and parker! both of them were so awesome.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Well the Spurs made my night with that game. It was actually a fun game to watch in the playoffs? For me there hasn't been many of that. Just lots of boring games. Though the Huston games have been pretty competitive, and good to. I can't wait for the next game. I'll talk to you guys then. :cheers:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

TheRoc5 said:


> george karl is saying he feels that he has hca so he will feel good in the morrning, i understand hc matters but come on dont count your wins unless you have them, i think he thinks they will automatically win all 2 gms he will just have to learn the hard way i hope. he did say he thinks spurs are the best teams in the nba


How is that counting your wins? Trust me, Karl doesn't think the Nuggets win automatically these next two games. The goal was to steal one on the road and that's what we did. Karl feeling good about that doesn't mean he's overconfident. You're reading too much into it.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Nice win Spurs fans! Damn. Now I hope this talk will be put to rest that just because one game is lost...the series is lost. I am already getting sick of people with 2-0 leads thinking their respective series' are over. Nuh uh. Lots of teams react in a special way when they feel their backs are against the walls.


----------



## Guth

Having watched this play on Sportscenter 4 or 5 times by now, there is really one play in that game that really shows how well our team was playing and how good we can be. It was the play when Tim slammed that huge putback, but there is still more to that play if you go all the way back to the defensive end.

If you go back before Tim dunked it, before Barry drove for the layup, before Bruce passed it off, there was a great defensive play to set it all up. Carmelo Anthony drove to the hoop for a layup. He got around Bruce, but Rasho slid over from the weakside to help Bruce out and Tim was coming from Melo's other side to block the shot as well. Rasho shot his hand straight up to not draw the foul and Bruce came from behind to block the shot and start the break. Just a fantastic vision of team defense that makes the Spurs so good.

Then on the break, it was very encouraging to see Brent pushing it on the break and being aggressive. Sure he may have missed the layup, but if he had made it, we would not have been able to witness the most encouraging part of this play: Tim Duncan running on the break and getting up off the court to slam it home. I know I was yelling in my room when he did that, so I can only imagine how loud it was in SBC, but that play/dunk had so many great ramifications for this team now, that I get goosebumps every time I see it again.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Guth said:


> Having watched this play on Sportscenter 4 or 5 times by now, there is really one play in that game that really shows how well our team was playing and how good we can be. It was the play when Tim slammed that huge putback, but there is still more to that play if you go all the way back to the defensive end.
> 
> If you go back before Tim dunked it, before Barry drove for the layup, before Bruce passed it off, there was a great defensive play to set it all up. Carmelo Anthony drove to the hoop for a layup. He got around Bruce, but Rasho slid over from the weakside to help Bruce out and Tim was coming from Melo's other side to block the shot as well. Rasho shot his hand straight up to not draw the foul and Bruce came from behind to block the shot and start the break. Just a fantastic vision of team defense that makes the Spurs so good.
> 
> Then on the break, it was very encouraging to see Brent pushing it on the break and being aggressive. Sure he may have missed the layup, but if he had made it, we would not have been able to witness the most encouraging part of this play: Tim Duncan running on the break and getting up off the court to slam it home. I know I was yelling in my room when he did that, so I can only imagine how loud it was in SBC, but that play/dunk had so many great ramifications for this team now, that I get goosebumps every time I see it again.







Great post. Everyone in the arena stood up after that play, and that's the one play I remember better than any other during that game. 






On a side note, I didn't mention this in my first post, but it was damn good to see Rasho and Devin out there. If we get those two healthy in the next week or so.........You can finish the rest.


----------

